
Defense Against Doxing - privong
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2017/03/defense_against.html
======
Tomte
Wow. Schneier has reversed his opinion of the xkcd scheme. Good for him.

Sad that he still didn't fix his article where he lambasted it.

